# Capt. Nathan's April's New Moon Port Mansfield, TX Report; 4/5-4/11/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

It has been a fun week in Mansfield. We had some highs, and several lows. We missed a few opportunities and some really nice trout. The higher water levels allowed us to fish a few new places that we can't normally get to in the winter.

One thing is for sure there is no shortage of redfish. We saw several small tailing pods, and caught a lot on each wade. Fishing knee to thigh deep areas adjacent to deep water drop offs has been key. All our fish were released to fight another day.

We are back home in Seadrift taking bookings for wading, navigational trips, and sight casting.
But, if anybody is interested we will go back to Mansfield for the week of the full moon in April 20-25th.


----------

